# Best way to catch/kill a fox



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

I've got a red fox doing damage to my free range chickens. I've been sitting out the last couple evenings at dusk with my Foxpro set on rabbit distress with no luck. Trapping isn't an option as I have a dog. Should I keep at it with the call or try a different method?


----------



## flinchjerk (May 3, 2018)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> I've got a red fox doing damage to my free range chickens. I've been sitting out the last couple evenings at dusk with my Foxpro set on rabbit distress with no luck. Trapping isn't an option as I have a dog. Should I keep at it with the call or try a different method?



Partially bury a small jar of grape jelly with the lid off in a spot you can safely shoot. After the jelly gets dug up and ate the first time repeat with another jar and wait with a 223 in the evenings or early mornings. I was told this works pretty good by some guy in a bar somewhere.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't think the DNR has much sympathy for free range chickens when it comes to fox but you could call them .***** can be trapped as well as opossum and skunks .Dogs and cats are off limits as well .About the time you get that fox the hawks will zoom in (been there ).Best bet is to limit the free range for a few hours before dark then shut them in for the night after they roost .


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Or do as post 2 says .


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

I only free range during the day and lock them up at night. This fox is coming during daylight hours, but not consistent enough to hunt. I've only had problems with hawks in the fall and my lab does a good job of running them off - she's made it her mission to protect the chickens and her two barn cats, lol. 

I'll try the grape jelly thing. If nothing else, my lab will thank me.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> I only free range during the day and lock them up at night. This fox is coming during daylight hours, but not consistent enough to hunt. I've only had problems with hawks in the fall and my lab does a good job of running them off - she's made it her mission to protect the chickens and her two barn cats, lol.
> 
> I'll try the grape jelly thing. If nothing else, my lab will thank me.


Seems like the lab would run the fox off too.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Not legal to take a fox out of season.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

dead short said:


> Not legal to take a fox out of season.


Even if protecting my livestock?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

dead short said:


> Not legal to take a fox out of season.


Funny rule as you could take a coyote out of season (before the new no closed season) if it were doing or about doing harm to livestock.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

BTW, I wouldn't discount ***** being a share of the problem.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Even if protecting my livestock?


No. There is no doing or about to do damage allowance for fox.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

dead short said:


> No. There is no doing or about to do damage allowance for fox.


Any idea why it’s ok for coyotes but not fox? Less population of Fox?


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

So who gets to decide that a Fox has more value than say a coyote, or better yet, my chickens? I’m calling Trump.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Any idea why it’s ok for coyotes but not fox? Less population of Fox?


Not sure other than that is the way the Conservation Order is written. Probably has some logical explanation that is better explained by a biologist.

As far as "value" they are both valued at up to $500 when taken either in an illegal manner or closed season.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for your service Desd Short!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

A little late to the party here.
Dead short, is it legal to trap and call for relocation of a problem fox?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Patrickr (May 2, 2016)

With a permit from the MDNR it is. They might allow you to relocate it or they might require you to kill it.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

limige said:


> A little late to the party here.
> Dead short, is it legal to trap and call for relocation of a problem fox?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


A little late myself. Without a permit, when an animal is trapped, there are two possibilities..... immediately release or kill. If a person obtained a permit from wildlife division prior to trapping a troublesome fox, there could be exceptions written into the permit.


----------

